# Bumper Boy BanGo



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I asked Aron about the Bumper Boy BanGo and he gave me a little insight. He said it would be availble this year. Basically the targets consist of a shotgun proof Superbird (that you can re-use) and baloon target that you slip around the birds neck. The baloon targets will run 8 to 10 cents each and are filled with colored flour. He said Bumper Boy will also offer a filling machine so the user can make thier own targets. Bumper Boy will also offer a consumer 40 shooter, but I did not dare ask how much that will run. Plus... I think my dog would be pretty tired if he had to bick up 40 birds  . I have a 4 shooter now and plan to buy 2 more, so I think that should keep me and my friends entertained.


----------



## Shooter271 (May 5, 2003)

Any idea of a price on the BanGo birds? How about a complete setup. I have a double derby now and would like to add another one on.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I just talked to Aaron and he said the BanGo birds would cost around $20 and once again the baloon targets would be 8-10 cents each. He said the filling machine to make your own targets would be around $50. Lastly, the BanGo will be available this fall. Of course all of this is unofficial according to Aaron but I would not expect the price to vary too much. I'm looking forward to this product as it looks like it will be a lot of fun for me and the dog and cheap to use (minus the initial launcher cost). I currently have 1 4 shooter and plan to buy at least 2-3 more 4 shooters when BanGo becomes available. I'll have my own portable shooting range 8) !!!


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

By the way, has anyone ever shot at a Bumper Boy Bumper or Superbird? I wonder how well they would hold up to a shotgun? I may be releasing an early version of BanGo this weekend!


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

That's us in the video they have out. They came here to shoot it at our place, so we got to play with the Bango prior to it being released.

I wanted to see how the Bango birds would hold up to a shotgun blast at 5 feet with a 12 guage and number 6 lead shot. I shot two of them and the bodies hold up very well. I blew the head off the other duck, but the body worked well.


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

That's us in the video they have out. They came here to shoot it at our place, so we got to play with the Bango prior to it being released.

I wanted to see how the Bango birds would hold up to a shotgun blast at 5 feet with a 12 guage and number 6 lead shot. I shot two of them and the bodies hold up very well. I blew the head off the other duck, but the body worked well.


----------



## MiLisCer (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to drag up such an old post, but do you have any update on the commercial launchers or tournaments in the US or Canada? the tournament launchers have just landed in the UK and the launch was on the 30th March 2008 - www.bangomaster.co.uk

They went down really well in the UK (We have had bumper boy launchers a while now - but this is different!)

Mike


----------

